
Cyberterrorism and the Role of Silicon Valley - bootload
http://www.rand.org/blog/2016/06/cyberterrorism-and-the-role-of-silicon-valley.html
======
bpolverini
I can see Orwell was right already. "Terrorism" (the word) has become, by and
large, a tool of nation-states and institutions like RAND to legitimize
another horrific term: "extra judicial killing" (i.e. murder).

The last thing we as technologists need to do is feel obligated to take part
in some continuous war against a concept that cannot be defined, with a
victory no one understands or articulates.

Liberty has costs. We can either live in perfectly monitored and managed
security (i.e. fascism) or make trade-offs that give us privacy and freedom
critical to human flourishing.

~~~
kordless
Our propensity to decouple suffering from causality is disconcerting. Complete
elimination of suffering equals complete integration of all interests. Sounds
fairly inefficient to me.

------
Analemma_
The first thing you should do, if you want Silicon Valley to help fight
cyberterrorism, is _not_ talk to it via the RAND Corporation. Politically,
Silicon Valley is an uneasy truce between liberals and libertarians, and while
they don't agree on everything, I think one thing they share is a negative
attitude towards the RAND Corporation; perceiving it as the face of the
unaccountable military-industrial complex and its close friend, the panopticon
surveillance state. Try again.

------
notthegov
The article came off as incredibly sophomoric, like it was written just with a
dictionary and a thesaurus. I didn't really understand the point of it, even
though it was written by a veritable expert in terrorism.

I was hoping for some more intriguing and specific insights in what the tech
community could do to help. Also their headquarters is a massive building in
Santa Monica, on 1776 Main Street. Certainly RAND could produce something
better than this?

------
williamscales
Not only will Silicon Valley have to build more secure systems, most
importantly people outside of Silicon Valley will need to make themselves
willing to use these systems.

